
Dietary supplement may prevent and reverse severe damage to aging brain - bookmtn
https://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2016/06/160602095204.htm
======
DrScump
"The mice were fed the supplement on small pieces of bagel each day over the
course of several months."

It would be a shame if it turns out that the critical element is the _bagel_.

